# Honey bee race pictures??? *looking for*



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

The book I've borrowed from the library this week has black and white pics and I've been looking online for hours to find a "honey bee identifer" comparasion kinda thingy. I've noticed honeybees on our tank dam in the bright yellow flowers, and their color is different from the standard bright yellow and black bees I've always seen before. More black than yellow. When it was flying it actully looked blue there was so much black, and I want to find a site with PICTURES of the different bee races next to each other for comparasion. I got a GOOD look up close to him so I'm sure it was a honey bee (or at least a honey bee sized bee as compared to a tiny wasp), but now I just HAVE to know what kind she is (closely followed by WHERE DID YOU COME FROM!!!!! 'cause I KNOW that none of my neighbors keep beehives)

Is this amount of excitment normal???? I just assumed there weren't any feral honeybees around us......surrounded by thousands of acres of pasture and deep woods, and tree farms. WOW, just typing that makes me feel REALLY stupid. I have to assume it's because we've decided to keep bees that's made me assume such stupid things, since I've taken their presence for granted all my life till now......hummmmmmmmmmm Yeah. hummmmm.

DH and I went to our very first beekeepers club meeting this Thursday!! Had a blast!!!! I was surprised to find that a LOT of people in the club have hives they caught as swarms. Free bees (freebies). Having a blast devouring the old magazines we were given. Too darn excited!!! grin.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know of any chart that will show a color picture of honeybees by race. 
This is a picture of a SMR carnolian queen and workers. 










Our Itialians are real close to the same color but a bit on the lighter side. The straight carnolians are again about the same but on the darker side.

In some locals the feral bee is making a small come back. You mentioned woods, look there for a bee tree. Also Texas has AHBees, not sure if the mites effect them or not.

 Al


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

WOW Your queen is VERY VERY .....ummmm giggle.... OBVIOUS!!!! giggle. I love your pic!!! Most of the surrounding woods I dont have access to, but I DO intend to search my moms acerage a mile down from me. I was just SOOOOOO freaking excited. manic giggle. grin. Hummmmm....favorite swarm trap attractant??? Sounds like a good thread waiting to happen!!! 

*happy happy joy joy dance*


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

Thisw is A russian queen and workers










Carniolan bees on comb











Italian queen and workers


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

Is your queen number according to her corresponding hive??? The bee I saw was much darker. I've been saying for 2 years that I need to keep a camera with me at all times for when stuff like this happens. grin.

I love your sig line, but I think it should say naked men have no influence on society. A woman mows her lawn ONCE shirtless and it is NEVER forgotten !!!! giggle. 

I am DEFINITLY learning how to pick out the queen!!! (I was afraid it'd be really difficult, but I seem to be able to handle it. grin. All the pics I've been checking out the last two days on the internet I've been able to see her! *grin* One less thing to freak out over!)


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Could they have been Caucasian bees? They are pretty grey-blue-ish I think...


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

midkiffsjoy said:


> Is your queen number according to her corresponding hive???


 :shrug: I just took the pic from the internet  
I myself have Italians and i dont mark them


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm starting to wonder if it looked so dark because I was looking at it *in real life* instead of on a picture that was taken with a flash. giggle. In all the pictures I've looked at the bees look SO bright yellow. I'm wondering if it's the camera's flash that make them look so bright. hummmm. I havent seen it again, but then I've been busy building fence and havent been hanging out TOO much around the flowers. grin.

Thanks!

Joy


----------

